# OMG This really scared me



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Yesterday evening me and my boyfriend had been walking our 3 dogs on the common. We were walking home along the street and Sid was quite a way in front of me with our GSD and staffy as Ivy can't keep up with them. Me and Ivy passed a bus stop and there was a man and lady sitting on the ground leaning against the bus stop. They looked either drunk or on drugs and I felt a bit uneasy walking past them. As we went past the lady said 'a chihuahua!' and grabbed at Ivy and tried to undo the clasp on her lead. I picked Ivy up straight away and Sid was at my side with the big dogs in seconds. The people got on a bus then. Sid said they'd asked him for spare change as he's gone past them. Me and Sid honestly believe that they were going to take Ivy from me as she's obviously worth a lot more than spare change! I am so scared as if I had been on my own and they'd taken her and jumped on a bus I'd never have seen her again. Just the thought of someone stealing her to sell for drugs or whatever has really scared and upset me. I feel worried about taking her out on my own now.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh dear! that is scarey! i am so paranoid about stuff like that!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh my gosh! That IS terrifying!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry to hear you had this situation .... what a horrid time for you ..

I know what you mean re walking her on your own :roll: I never walk Kirby on his own as he is too small & I'm so worried someone may take him from me :roll:  I always walk with Fizzy too , I think if a stranger tried to touch him or Kirby fizzy would snap at them for sure ( not that would stop sometone who wanted them ) 

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats terrible...maybe you should carry a big stick with you...I wouldnt have any qualms about beating the snot out of someone who grabbed at my chi! ..I carry my gun w/ me to the dog park...just in case.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't stop walking your dogs or Ivy. Keep some pepper spray with you, that's what I did in Arizona due to all of the wild coyotes and such that were around. Pepper spray will give you time to grab Ivy and run. And just don't walk by the bus stop anymore. Stay closer to the house if you're alone. That's my advice


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Its illegal to carry pepper spray here unfortunately, or any sort of weapon.
I know the chances of it happening again are slim but it totally freaked me out!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG!! :shock: I'm glad everything turned out ok and that Ivy is safe!!


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

That is so scary!!!! Is your heart beating normally again? I think I would have lost it with that woman.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh goodness! I would be scared,too. I'm glad to hear you guys are alright. If I take Pedro out for a walk, Idefinately take my Great Dane/Doberman mix with us. I don't getapproached at all when we are on walks.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

That's awful, I'm so sorry that happened to you, thank goodness you weren't on your own  

I never walk Lexi on my own at night in the city, just incase. Even though my mum lives in a nice area, you still get the weirdo's and junkies walking through that area and they're really creepy.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG that is really scary  I am glad youa re all ok tho.. 

It is worrying going out on your own , chihuahua's are so wanted nowdays you never know if someone may snatch them.

I carry a heavy handbag so i would whack them round the head with it!! :lol:


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

:shock: What a horrid situation, thankgod sid was there to help you!
xXxXxX


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Omg :shock: id have been so upset if someone had tried to snatch Mel from me! :x The thing is these days you never know where your safe...especially where druggies are concerned as they will steal anything to get money for drugs. Im so glad your both ok! *hugs*


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

What is the world coming too! 
I don't even like my dogs outside on there own in our back garden as I am always thinking who's around to take them.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

oh thats terrible poor you and ivy. maybe carry a bottle of hairspray in your bag just in case. youre in london lke me and im sure theres plenty of people that would try and snatch our chi's given any chance. be so careful with her as everyone in london knows how much theyre worth. the day before yesterday someone got into my car-i dont know how, and stole my friends bag. it was only 6pm in a busy high street in st johns wood! i couldnt believe i was going to leave lillo in the car as i was only going to buy some bread from tesco -and you know how they are about dogs. anyway i didnt want to leave him so i put him in my bag and smuggled him in. thanks god i did! money/bags whatever you can replace but our dogs are like our family, our babies. watch her all the time, hope to see you guys again soon xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry this happened and hope yopu are okay, keep safe :?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> oh thats terrible poor you and ivy. maybe carry a bottle of hairspray in your bag just in case. youre in london lke me and im sure theres plenty of people that would try and snatch our chi's given any chance. be so careful with her as everyone in london knows how much theyre worth. the day before yesterday someone got into my car-i dont know how, and stole my friends bag. it was only 6pm in a busy high street in st johns wood! i couldnt believe i was going to leave lillo in the car as i was only going to buy some bread from tesco -and you know how they are about dogs. anyway i didnt want to leave him so i put him in my bag and smuggled him in. thanks god i did! money/bags whatever you can replace but our dogs are like our family, our babies. watch her all the time, hope to see you guys again soon xxx


That's dreadful. Thank goodness you took gorgeous Lillo into Tescos with you. I reckon I'm going to carry Ivy in public places and not let her walk on her lead as it would be harder for someone to take her from my arms.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Just thank god your both OK.
It is very worrying as i walk millie every day by my self :shock: and everyone that come's up to me say's thats she's a chi it's hard not to know really.
I don't know what i would do i'm 25 years old but I'm only little  
i'm so glad that your both OK


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

just try walk millie and Ivy when its still light out if yure going to be on your own. dont let some crazy people stop you dogs being able to walk. just be cautious dont leave them alone ever, even in the garden as people are so sly and could find out you have one and wait for you to let them out. i always stay with lillo when he's out-you just never know.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

you said they tried to unclip the leash, buy a coupler and use it as a saftey line, clip it to the leash above where the leash clip is, then clip that to her actual collar (even if you walk her on a harness) being the dog is clipped in 2 places (potential theives wont expect it) theyll try and unclip one clip not realizing theres a second...and since trying to untill a second gives you time to reach for her and pick her up off the ground, its too risky for them to take the time needed to stumble around with a second clip.
you can also buy a second coupler and attatch the leash to a belt loop or an extra loop around your wrist, that way you also have something extra to grab is they try and just snatch the leash.

also in situations like that, dont go out alone without a light and a personal alarm (i knwo they make personal alarms with a flashlight on it.) and if anyone tries to take your dog use your hands and feet as weapons, kick scratch bite and scream...the more fuss you make the more likely thyell give up and run.
it also might be a good idea if you walk alone after dark on your own often to take a self defence class...just in case.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

gosh thats scared me so much being a 16 year old in london- romeos always with me!! :shock: 
But im hardly ever by myself unless its broad daylight but i live in a rough area- but i seem to knw everyone around my ways- not saying that it couldnt happen as i have had trouble like that in the past- just not with romeo on me.
Glad you both are ok- sorry to hear that jeanna  i bet you got a fright. Something like that happened to me before (not with roo) though and it really stopped me from going out until recently. Thinking of ya- :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow I'm gonna worry like crazy now  I'm sooo glad Ivy is ok tho I was told not to walk on extended leads as a chi was taken recently when someone cut the lead and ran off with it  I only had someone grab Nemo one and that was a big enough fright for me. I hate this whole dog knapping business thats so popular at the moment it's sick :twisted: whats next people taking children for money.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

thats horrible...hope your ok. i was just outside my house with Minnie last week and this 'youth' came up to me and without asking started stroking Minnie.. :evil: ..I was like 'excuse me do you want to stroke her?!' He didnt try and snatch her but he was intimidating and rude and that scared me. Glad you weren't on your own at the time.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Wow I'm gonna worry like crazy now  I'm sooo glad Ivy is ok tho I was told not to walk on extended leads as a chi was taken recently when someone cut the lead and ran off with it  I only had someone grab Nemo one and that was a big enough fright for me. I hate this whole dog knapping business thats so popular at the moment it's sick :twisted: whats next people taking children for money.


I've heard about people cutting leads.....worrying.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

*Monster's Mum* said:


> I've heard about people cutting leads.....worrying.


i've heard about this in the US too...very scary. they just want our dogs for $$$, but they're worth so much more to us.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:shock: God, that cutting the lead business is scary too. :shock: My area is pretty rough but like Stef was saying I know most of the locals but I've never see these people before. The thing that worried me most was that they were able to jump straight onto a bus. If they'd had Ivy I'd have stood no chance of getting her back. I always thought I would go mad, shouting etc if someone did anything to Ivy but I was kind of so shocked I was frozen to the spot. I'm just glad Sid, my bloke, was around. My GSD is very protective of his family so I was glad he was there too.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I would have had some very choice words with that woman!! :evil: Mind you Eddy would have bit her as he hates strangers grabbing him. Emma would have just look terrified! The pepper spray is a good idea when your out for a walk. That way you can protect yourself and Ivy against man or beast!! Hope your heart is beating back to normal and I'm glad your both ok!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> :shock: God, that cutting the lead business is scary too. :shock: My area is pretty rough but like Stef was saying I know most of the locals but I've never see these people before. The thing that worried me most was that they were able to jump straight onto a bus. If they'd had Ivy I'd have stood no chance of getting her back. I always thought I would go mad, shouting etc if someone did anything to Ivy but I was kind of so shocked I was frozen to the spot. I'm just glad Sid, my bloke, was around. My GSD is very protective of his family so I was glad he was there too.



i know how you mean- the frozen on the spot bit


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's scary just to think about - you must have been frightened out of your mind. I've read that dognapping in the UK has reached epidemic proportions. Please be very, very careful. Carry "something" with you, whether it's a heavy stick or a small can of hairspray. I think any of us would just shrivel up and die if we lost one of our babies that way. There would be no point in living after that.  

Be careful, sweetie.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> That's scary just to think about - you must have been frightened out of your mind. I've read that dognapping in the UK has reached epidemic proportions. Please be very, very careful. Carry "something" with you, whether it's a heavy stick or a small can of hairspray. I think any of us would just shrivel up and die if we lost one of our babies that way. There would be no point in living after that.
> 
> Be careful, sweetie.


Thanks Rachel, you're lovely.  
The most stolen breed of dog in the UK is the staffy and I've got one of them too. :shock: I registered all my dogs with the missing pets bureau and sent in DNA samples and everything. Losing them would be my worst nightmare.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

THATS IS SO SCARY
SOME PEOPLE NEED TO BE OUT SOMEWHERE THATS AWFUL WHAT THEY TRIED TO DO IM GONA MAKE SURE WHEN I GET MY CHI IM CAREFUL ABOUT WERE I GO
IN MY OWN
GLAD EVERYONES OK THOUGH
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :wave:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> Its illegal to carry pepper spray here unfortunately, or any sort of weapon.
> I know the chances of it happening again are slim but it totally freaked me out!


*It's Illegal to steal dogs too*


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a terrifying experience for you...glad Ivy was unhurt..I can't imagine anyone being that brazen !


----------



## LiLBevs (Oct 7, 2005)

:angry7: :angry7: :angry7: Oh my gosh!! Some people are just crazy!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG that is scary - im glad ivy is ok and well! Those people are idiots and have no manners!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg what a horrible experience :? i can't even imagine what i would do if they took my babies , it's a good thing you were not alone :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Talk about your worst nightmare! I can't believe someone would actually try to steal your chi right in front of you! Thank God you were able to prevent it. I don't know what I would do if that happened to Ladybug. What is wrong with people these days? Seems like the world has gone a little crazy.


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, dogknapping in the UK? That is incredibly strange, I've never heard of anything like that happening here, although I'm sure it happens from time to time.

I guess American criminals can just as easily hold up liqour stores or gas stations with guns, they don't need to go for dogs. 

I'm sorry about your scare!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

LeeBroadway said:


> Wow, dogknapping in the UK? That is incredibly strange, I've never heard of anything like that happening here, although I'm sure it happens from time to time.
> 
> I guess American criminals can just as easily hold up liqour stores or gas stations with guns, they don't need to go for dogs.
> 
> I'm sorry about your scare!


Yeah, unfortunately its getting more and more common here. I've read about people being held up at knifepoint for their dogs! As chihuahuas are so expensive over here, and being small, they're an easy target. Its dreadful. I haven't been out with her on my own since and usually I take her all over the place with me.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i just still cant beleieve that some people would stoop that low its awful
poor u and thankgod ivy is ok
all my love 
jo 
:wave: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats really scary. im thankful that your okay. 

LoriS


----------

